# March and Irakles are here!



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

This is the original thread:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=30871&referrerid=560

Maria has done wonders for March, she (I think she is female) is a delicate looking pigeon but can walk and flutter quite well.

This evening I put a soft pet bed in the doviary and put March in it...she panicked and went to hide behind a little conifer, but when we walked down the garden to check up on her she had made her way back to the bed and was looking very comfortable.

In this picture Irakles is the one on the perch, March is the one towards the forefront of the picture.

Cynthia
[URL="







[/URL]

Cynthia


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

March and Irakles are stunning, Cynthia.
Many thanks for the update. 

Cindy


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi Cynthia,

That's great news. It is amazing when you read back over March's story and what she went through to see her looking so beautiful. Maria certainly had the patience, knowledge and the belief that she could help her.

When she offered to take over the care of Iraklis and May, (two injured Woodies were living in my bathroom at the time), she made sure I was aware that she would never use traditional medications as she only believes in natural remedies. It wasn't long before she had them eating out of her hands, and they went from strength to strength.

May unfortunately died suddenly a short while ago, but she had lived a very happy few months with Maria and was March's perch pal.

Maria loved them so much and was desperately sad when had to leave them behind, so much so as you know, she didn't want John to collect them until after she'd gone.

She was so pleased to get the picture from John showing them settled in his flat on their way to you, she even sent me a copy from New Zealand. Knowing they were coming to you was a great comfort to her.

I had another email from her today and she was so excited about New Zealand and was telling me about all the birds and wildlife she has come across already.

I wish March and Iraklis a happy life in their forever home. It's great they're now a part of a bigger Woodie community. There'll be a big house warming party going on tonight when you're in bed !!! 

Janet


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

> It wasn't long before she had them eating out of her hands, and they went from strength to strength.


Maria is able to create a special bonds with birds...I am ashamed to say that both Irakles and March are frightened of me, but I will be as gentle and as patient as possible.

Cynthia


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Yes, but Maria needed that contact with them over the period she was giving them the homeopathic meds and would sit in the aviary with them for long periods, playing music, meditating and talking with them.

It would be nigh on impossible to commit that time when you have so many birds. The lovely thing is they are well enough now to be self sufficient, I'll bet they'll soon settle in and get used to their new home and seeing you about.

Is Rosie in with them too?


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Rosie, Skywood and Ashwood have progressed together to the aviary. Rosie has done very well and is able to fly.

I am hoping that March and Irakles will also progress to the aviary in time, when they are in the doviary the woodies can panic and batter themselves against the wire, but in the aviary there is enough room for them to fly, run or flutter to another part if they feel threatened. 

I am hoping that in time Rosie, Tattywood and Ashwood can go to Hallswood for release.

Cynthia


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Nice to see them settling in so comfortably!


----------



## taralotti (Sep 13, 2008)

Dear Cynthia, Janet and all friends of PT,

It was so nice to see my beloved babies doing well and getting used to their new environment. I will never be able to express enough gratitude and appreciation to John for his gentle and so patient effort when he kindly offered to take them from my aviary. Katerina was so impressed and touched by him and did not stop praising him to me over the phone. As you already know, I have been in Christchurch, NZ for the last 2 weeks and just managed to find a comfortable place and get connected to the internet!
As for Cynthia, we all know she is the Mother ANGEL of pigeon world in the UK and I feel so lucky, she will be the guardian of Marchie and Iraklis. I have no doubt that it will not be long before they get used to you, Cynthia and come to trust your Heart of boundless love and compassion. 
They prefer to see humans sitting next to them than standing and will quickly settle and acept a gentle touch. Marchie likes to have her chest and neck stroked and she (I sometimes thought she acted like a girl but because of her strength I also thought she was a he!) will even close her eyes expressing her pleasure and appreciation!
Since her legs recovered and was able to stand up and walk properly, she prefered to perch on a branch, next to May and later on when May passed away, took over the branch of May, next to Iraklis. I know as she can not close her injured wing, she is sometimes hurting the underside of this wing during flaping and I used to keep an eye, making sure there was not too much bleeding.
Iraklis as you already know from Janet, lost his second huge lump, which dropped naturally while under my care, the first one dropped one day before Janet brought him to me and she had started the systemic Vitalzym enzymes for about a week (if I remember well). Both March and Iraklis did not even had a single dose of conventional medication, or any antiobiotics under my care but I have managed all their symtoms and problems using homoeopathic remedies, daily sytemic enzymes (Vitalzym) hidden in blueberries, diluted Aloe vera juice, Echinecea drops from Holland & Barret (without alcohol), organic human grade seeds for food and lots of fresh finely chopped organic greens like water cress, spinach, rocket, dandelion leafs, which March adores but Iraklis only watches and seems keen but unwilling to pick them up himself. So, I was making small balls of them and he would happily allow me to drop them in his mouth! He seemed to enjoy their taste and would not resit me offering a few mouthfuls but he would not pick them up himself! I was convinced that he needed the vitamins and enzymes of this live alkaline food in order to recover and prevent infection and complications, so I continued with this "force-feeding" of greens!
I am afraid I have spoiled them as they soon would only acept sunflower seeds and peanuts and ignore all other kinds of seeds, except of greens!
They would also only eat them if they were served on a daily basis in their bowls as the last night ones seemed stale to them and suitable only for the wildlife of our garden! In fact, both liked their daily routine of my visits in their headquarters and prefered my hand to their bowls, especially March, who felt very special and would love his favourite sound track, my encouraging voice praising her for her good appetite, : "Bravo Marchaki, Bravo my baby, well done, Marchaki, Marchaki, Marchaki....."and so on, of cource in her favourite Greek language!!!!
(Just an idea, Cynthia, how is your Greek?......)
The wounds of Iraklis closed easily and healed without any complications or secondary infections or new re-growths. The worse second lump kept his chest and area under the wing deeply red and rather hot for some time but I think the fact that he had no proper control of this wing which seemed a bit out of place kept irritating this area as he would sometimes twist it in strange positions. In time I could feel this wing was getting stronger and better controlled and the heat and colour was getting better and better. During the last days I was about to leave I could see new feathers coming out of this area, where he had the lumps and more feathers under this wing. His tail had nearly all feathers broken due to the twisting and tossing and they all dropped allowing new ones to form and grow. However, he would sometimes brake these new ones while moving around in his aviary. I think that once he settles down and the feathers of his wings grow to full length, he will have better control and balance and allow his new tail to form and grow properly. 
Iraklis is a very intelligent, mature and alert woodie and I soon developped a very soft spot for him. He would often play hide and seek with me while I was sitting in the cabin of their aviary with them. He would extend his head and look out for me if I had moved my head behind their plywood box. He would respond to my voice by shaking his head whenever I was talking to him, especially when I mentioned his name. I did not know what was going on because this was not a habit March ever had and at the beginning I was even worried he had a neurological condition! Luckily, I was soon convinced that this was his language and he was trying to communicate with me or something to me that my limited human mind could not fully understand. 
I am sure though that he knew from our first meeting how much love and affection I was ready to offer him, March and May.
I agree with you Cynthia that they should not be allowed in a big aviary yet. In fact, Iraklis would not even attempt to go out in the open part on his own, when the door was open and he seemed very worried when he did with my encouragement in a couple of occasions. I think it is more important that his tail feathers grow back and his wing get stronger before he can enjoy the space of a large aviary.
March is a lot better in the open part and she could even climb up and down the special entrance on her own. But I had a problem to get her back inside, in the cold evenings and she would sometimes fly against the wire, which I did not find good for her.I suppose in time she would return inside on her own but because of her injuries I did not want her sleeping in the open cold weather as yet.She just loves the sunshine though on her feathers!
Unfortunately, as you already know from Janet, May passed away on 13th March. She was the oldest of the three, I think and quite shy woodie. She was good friend of March and March liked to follow her in the cabin and sit next to her. I was very shocked as she had impoved so much and was able to stand high on her legs and extend her wings which were previously completely locked and very stiff.Her appetite was perfect and her feathers had changed to a healthy colour and appearance. She used to panick though when her legs were caught inside her wings and breath very fast. I found her on the soft floor already dead with her feet inside her wings. I do not know what happened and I will always wish I had been there and offered her some assistance. I do not know if it was heart failure during her panick attack or something else. I found no other sign or indication. No blood, vomit, missing feathers or anything else. I was so sad and devastated. May will always have her warm nest in my heart, her little body rests under the hedges of our Brighton garden, next to Garcia, the pigeon, that vet murdered 2 years ago and her spirit travels in between dimentions, from the Pure Land of Animal Heaven to the pure land of New Zealand, where I wish to purchase and create my animal loving Home and land.I will be on the look out during my house hunting, as I have a feeling she will point out this very special place for me!

From the beautiful and so blessed land of New Zealand I would like to send my heartfelt greetings to every friend of PT and wish you a sunny summer in the North. To my beautiful babies, March and Iraklis, I have nothing more precious to send than my entire heart and to my very special friends, Cynthia, Janet and John I can only say that words will never express the depth of my feelings and gratitude for everything you have done for me and the animals. May you always be blessed and bless others with your Divine qualities and emotions.You will always be seen as my very best friends and the best gift the UK has ever offered me....

P.S: I will attach some pictures of March and Iraklis, which I took the day before I left the UK.


----------



## taralotti (Sep 13, 2008)

Pictures of Iraklis and March taken on 25th May.
One of the daily routines was lifing gently the wing of Iraklis to check the progress of his major injured wing. You can see the huge difference by comparing early pictures I am going to post in my pictures.
I had to ask him to turn the right side and encourage him by gently guiding his body to turn the correct side. He would then know (as he was fluent in Greek!!!) that I wanted him to allow me to have a quick look and finally I would thank and praise him for his tolerrance and co-opeartion. He was a model patient and I feel honoured to have earned his trust and acceptance.


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Good Morning/Good Evening Maria !!!! 

I have so enjoyed your update to their story, and have to admit had tears in my eyes as I finished reading it. It reminds me of the incredible journey these two lucky pigeons have had in their recovery up to now and with the brilliant groundwork you laid out, they are fit and healthy to now enjoy the next stage in their lives.

I was particularly amazed with the picture of the underside of Iraklis' wing as I hadn't actually seen this part since he came to you. That was such a mess from his wound and infection and now looks so perfect.

Good to hear from you again on PT,

Speak soon,

Janet

(ps, thanks for the picture card, it looks so beautifull there ).

I did see another member posting on PT from Christchurch the other day by the way.


----------



## taralotti (Sep 13, 2008)

Good Day to you Janet as the Kiwis usually say!!

Nice to see you are on PT. 
I was always so happy to see his progress under his wing and feel he was regaining control of that bad wing.I have created a new album for Iraklis and you will be able to see his long journey through time and progress in the various pictures, which have dates.There are closer pictures of this area under his wing.
We both will be looking forward to their new pictures in Cynthia's little Heaven and their progress which I am sure is going to impress everyone. I will not be surprised to see them both hopping and flying small distances in the next few months and look nearly like they never had those terrible accidents.


----------

